# Which Sand would be best from this place for my Run?



## sfp1031 (Nov 8, 2021)

Sand and Gravel - Lehigh Hanson, Inc.


Whether the job requires fine, coarse, or base coarse, Lehigh Hanson offers a diverse selection of sand and gravel to suit any construction, industrial, household or landscaping applications.



www.lehighhanson.com





I assume not the fine, so maybe the BASE COARSE?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, you want the fine sand. The base course will compact, it's why they use it as a base.


----------



## sfp1031 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ah, Ok. Thank you!


----------

